
Stop managing mail filters. Your Inbox organized by humans - gkr
https://www.formalapp.com
======
brudgers
There are many things I hate about email. Yet, not having to switch platforms
and not having to convince others to switch platforms outweighs all of them.

I'd love to see these ideas built as an abstraction on top of my email inbox.

Good luck.

~~~
gkr
brudgers, Thanks for the reply

Email is different kind of thing to different people. Solving all email
problems with extentions is complicated.(Standards).

There are tools that take one problem or weakness from email and address that
specifically.

Like Slack is for Internal communication with in organization.

Formal address the one use case of email, external whenever(not real time)
communication.

You cannot replace your entire email with formal as a whole.

Just like Slack is Slack and not an email extension for internal
communication. Formal tries to solve problems in one specific use case of
email. External communication.

For example, You have already adapted slack and now your major use case of
email is external communication then you may take that responsibility from
your email and adapt Formal.

If you think Formal adds value to your life then

1\. Register for Formal. (30 Seconds) 2\. Set a permanent Vacation Responder
in your email to contact you through Formal. (30 Seconds) (Only humans read
this responder and act) 3\. Share your Formal Id with anyone instead of your
email id.

Thanks again for your time and reply.

